
  MyHeritage Buys Germany’s OSN, Now 540 Million Profiles Strong  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/myheritage-buys-germanys-osn-now-540-million-profiles-strong/
======
jasonlbaptiste
there's a lot of potential in this arena. Some highlights I sent to MarkBao
after reading this:

* Need for private+secure for families as world shifts to public+open due to real time.

* Third leg of social connection on the net: Family. Linkedin won professional, Facebook won personal. Family is still wide open.

*Less about genealogy.

